# 2010 230 Rs



## Bryan Y. (Mar 2, 2010)

My wife and I are first time camp trailer owners. We have always been tent campers but I'm tired of some of the cold rainy weather I've had do deal with over the last couple of summers. We took the plunge with a 2010 Outback 230 RS delivered to Wyoming from Lakeshore RV in January. I have intentions for some driveway camping in the next 6 weeks or so before our first trip in April. The 230RS seemed to be the best fit for us and was recommended by a friend who bought a 2009 model. We will tow it with a Ford F250 SD V-10. I've enjoyed reading many of the posts on this site trying to get a head start on the learning curve.

Bryan


----------



## go6car (Jan 19, 2004)

Fantastic!!! Enjoy the new camper!!!


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

Congratulations and WELCOME!!!


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

Congrats and Welcome, we just got a new 210RS from Lakeshore, Great place to get your Outback.


----------



## Java Hounds (Oct 17, 2008)

Congratulations!

We love ours!


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

Welcome to Outbackers!
Your going to love camping in that TT! Yes, by all means do some driveway camping. Great way to work some of the camping bugs out. Do some cooking in there too. Keep a list of items you need and don't need. It's a good idea to make a "departure list" too (close vents, TV antenna down, steps up, stabilizer jacks up, etc).


----------



## WYOCAMPER (Mar 28, 2007)

Bryan Y. said:


> My wife and I are first time camp trailer owners. We have always been tent campers but I'm tired of some of the cold rainy weather I've had do deal with over the last couple of summers. We took the plunge with a 2010 Outback 230 RS delivered to Wyoming from Lakeshore RV in January. I have intentions for some driveway camping in the next 6 weeks or so before our first trip in April. The 230RS seemed to be the best fit for us and was recommended by a friend who bought a 2009 model. We will tow it with a Ford F250 SD V-10. I've enjoyed reading many of the posts on this site trying to get a head start on the learning curve.
> 
> Bryan


WHAT? Another WY family? I smell a WY rally brewing...
Congrats on the purchase Bryan! Where in WY are you? 
-Roman


----------



## twincam (Jan 11, 2010)

Congratulations on your new Outback, we got our new 230 rs from Lakeshore rv this year also, we worked with Mr. Jim Logan and he was super all the way through!! anyone wanting a recommendation on where and who to buy from I will shamelessly plug www.lakeshore-rv.com and Jim Logan at 616-890-3967
Have fun with your new Outback!!!


----------



## Camper4Life (Mar 2, 2010)

danny285 said:


> Congrats and Welcome, we just got a new 210RS from Lakeshore, Great place to get your Outback.


Danny,

We also just purchased an Outback 210rs from Lakeshore. We haven't picked it up yet, but am glad to hear it's a good place to get a trailer! We are a bit nervous as we didn't actually go to the dealer and are having it delivered.


----------

